# Boston 12/29



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Any and all are once again invited to a mini sit-down at Churchills in Boston. Starting around 7 PM.

This is kind of a practice run for the March one every year.

C'mon out and practice!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I would definately like to come.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I I should be there too!!! Can you post the address?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Churchills is directly across from Fanuel Hall next to the Bostonian Hotel !

This should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Churchills Lounge
40 North St
Boston.

Downstairs of Millenium Bostonian Hotel.

No cutting/lighting fee. Beer, wine and Port.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Wacco were are you from ? what city do you live in ?

Is this a regular thing that you organize ?


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

I have houses in Franklin and Millis.

I belong to several cigar boards. Churchills is a semi regular spot for about five of the guys. Maybe once every other week. When someone from one of the boards says he or she is coming to Boston, I try to get as many folks as possible. That's what''s happening next Thursday. So far, there are about 15 confirmed.

Every March, we have a New England Sit Down, where we usually get 100+ to stop in. I'll post info on that as it gets closer.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I hope to make it as well. I use to go to Churchills all the time for lunch smoke a few years ago, but never at night. Sounds fun. See you there.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Churchills is directly across from Fanuel Hall next to the Bostonian Hotel !
> 
> This should be a lot of fun.


I should have known that. I used to stop there for a cigar & drink before catching my bus across the street when I worked in Boston. Good to see the smoking ban has not gotten everyplace!!!

It is funny, I live in Medford but dont think I have been to Downtown Boston in close to a year!!!


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Three days away!! Looks like it may rain, so there'll be no "snow day" excuses!!


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Yup, just rain tomorrow. Got 25 or so confirmations from various boards. Should be a good time!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I am looking forward to this tonight!!! Should be fun. I used to go to some of the Cigar Dinners Perretti's used to put on at Capital Grill. Also a couple put on by the Plesant St. Smoke Shop in Malden. Have not been to one of these gatherings in a while. I will have to bring a few Extra Special smokes!!!


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks to all that stopped in last night. A fun time for all. Gonna do it again soon.


----------

